# One gorgeous expanded XTP bullet



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

A 155g. 40-caliber, I shot it into a series of 1-gallon milk/water jugs filled with water, from about 10 feet and driven to about 1200FPS @ 10'. This one punctured the 3rd jug's far wall but didn't penetrate it. This performance looks about perfect to me and seems to justify my purchase of and practice with LOTS of these in my Glock 23. :smt038:smt038
.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

NICE! that would leave a pretty killer hole..... Wish I had a place to shoot jugs and cans and other random things. paper gets boring after awhile


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Reaper said:


> NICE! that would leave a pretty killer hole..... Wish I had a place to shoot jugs and cans and other random things. paper gets boring after awhile


+1
Range fees, memberships, plus the cost of ammo.:smt076


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah the paper does get pretty old...I will be down in Texas in a few weeks to visit family and they have some land so I can shoot at some stuff......what's the most fun to shoot at? jugs? melons? I hope to be able to retrieve some bullets.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

If you don't mind a mess, eggs are always fun and so are cans of shaving cream. not the best for retrieving bullets from, but they are fun.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

cheap produce.

this tme of year... pumpkin shoot!!:mrgreen:


----------

